# New 1/18 Scale Off-road Buggy



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

DuraTrax has come out with the Vendetta 4WD buggy. It looks pretty cool, much like the Ofna Mini Inferno. More info in our RC News forum at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=123586

There is a video link in case you want to see it running.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

does look very good and well built.. looks alot like a 1/8 buggy which is a good thing..be nice if they come out with a evader st 1/18 that would be great


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i know that does look cool i really want one it does look like a real 1/8 scale car with all the aluminum parts. it sounds really fast and powerful. i hope i get one


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

The thing out steers, out jumps and down right smokes the RC18T. But the knuckles & drive shafts are weak.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

GiantScale said:


> The thing out steers, out jumps and down right smokes the RC18T. But the knuckles & drive shafts are weak.


wat if i were to go with the Aluminum knuckles and drive shaft that duratrax has.


----------



## philp37 (Apr 7, 2002)

I would love to see stadium and MT versions of it like associated has done.


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

philp37 said:


> I would love to see stadium and MT versions of it like associated has done.


 well they already have a monster truck(MQ) so ya but they should make a stadium version( the rc18t is ok its not the beat the vendetta is)


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

I just got a vendetta the weak point to it is the steering links. With a little mod the turn buckles off a 18t works fine. the batteries have to be in stick pack form other than that it is pretty nice buggy out of the box.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that seems to be the big new trend in little RC all the battery confg. are different. I was going to race the Vendetta but could not get my RC18T batts in it.


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

hey bud
I took my batteries i run in my BRP and made stick pack out of them and they fit snug. what a pain.
talk to you later ronne


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

hey u guys i have been told many times that the rc18t is even with the vendetta but the vendetta kicks its but in handling


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

if they are both out of the box RTR what I have seen the vendetta runs and handles the best. But it is like anything a little tunning one is no better than the other.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Bring that Vendetta up this summer if You guys plan on running the BRP races at Da Track. We should have enough for a class.


----------



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

The Vendetta is a fast car, its all I can do to try to hang with it.


----------

